# some really good indie rock



## technotrash (Feb 18, 2015)

My friends out of Northampton Ma just put out their first full length, and it's really really good.
Their name is And the Kids, and they play 3-piece alt-rock.
http://andthekidsmusic.bandcamp.com/


----------

